# What to do about service suspension from KC to STL?



## AngdB (Jun 11, 2019)

We are planning to take the train from Kansas City to St Louis next Monday and are getting concerned since that service is temporarily suspended due to ongoing flooding issues. I had a friend who had confirmation a couple months ago for their train ride to STL and showed up to board and instead had to take the bus provided by Amtrak. We'll be traveling with 4 small/young kids and 4 adults, 3 of which are VERY TALL. We are very hesitant to have to take the bus. We're trying to figure out if we need to cancel and make other arrangements. Thoughts?


----------



## chakk (Jun 11, 2019)

AngdB said:


> We are planning to take the train from Kansas City to St Louis next Monday and are getting concerned since that service is temporarily suspended due to ongoing flooding issues. I had a friend who had confirmation a couple months ago for their train ride to STL and showed up to board and instead had to take the bus provided by Amtrak. We'll be traveling with 4 small/young kids and 4 adults, 3 of which are VERY TALL. We are very hesitant to have to take the bus. We're trying to figure out if we need to cancel and make other arrangements. Thoughts?



no guarantee that the rail line will reopen by next monday. if you won't ride a bus, consider flying instead or renting autos for the journey


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 11, 2019)

The KC-StL cancellations have been going on for a month now. It's just a matter of luck when the service resumes. If you don't to ride a bus, take a plane or drive.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 19, 2019)

I remember hearing a report from Amrrak on their alerts page, that a few days ago that the 2 morning Missouri River Runner trains (in each direction, trains 311 and 314) had been restored. But as I recall, trains 313 and 316 (the 2 afternoon/evening trains) hadn't yet been restored. I would either check the Amtrak website(under the alerts part of the site) to see if those last 2 trains have been restored, or to call 800-USA-RAIL and bypass Julie to speak to an actual agent and ask this. Fingers crossed, and hopefully those last 2 trains have been restored by now!


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 24, 2019)

I looked on the Facebook page, and sadly it seems like YET again, service(even for the 2 morning trains) got suspended for MO River Runner. Hopefully all train service is restored, eventually.


----------

